# Sailing off...



## sailorgirl48

I'm at a point where I have few, if any, strings left. My job is going away. There are no kids at home. And I want to see more of the world by water.

I've done day sailing and a few weekends. I want to take off and escape it all!

Any pointers?


----------



## Donna_F

Hi sailorgirl,

This week alone has brought a slew a people joining the forums who want to do the same thing and from the limited information you provided, I don't have an idea of your sailing experience and background. Just saying that you have daysailed (for a couple weekends? For the past 20 years?) doesn't say much. I would suggest starting out by cruising this forum. Start with the Liveaboard & Cruising forum.

Spend some time determining where you want to cruise so that you can narrow down the choices of type of boat you will need. Be realistic about your plans. I wonder how many people who want to "sail the world" really get all that far offshore?

While the thought of escaping by boat is great in theory, it's not always the same in practice. Read books by those doing it, ask questions in the forum, get a true idea of what you'll be looking forward to.

If you have the means, I would also consider chartering for a few weeks at a time in different locations. You'll get a better idea of how you'll do "out there" as far as boat handling is concerned as well as get experience on larger boats. Most boats suitable for just daysailing won't be adequate for offshore. Also, different personal skills will be needed as well as different equipment requirements for your boat.

Lots of people will tell you to "just do it" and throw caution to the wind, but I tend to err on the side of my and my crew's safety. The more you know and train for, the better equipped you'll be to deal with the emergency situations that _will_ arise and therefore have a more pleasant experience.

Take classes so that you are aware of your legal responsibilities, required equipment. Learn how to read the weather and not depend solely on other people's forecasts. I recommend joining Seven Seas Cruising Association (SSCA) and participating in their webinars and taking advantage of the vast amount of members' offshore experience.

Good luck with your journey towards leaving (it can be just as exciting if you let it) and don't stop learning.


----------



## nccouple

Life is to short.... Do it girl....


----------



## sailorgirl48

nccouple said:


> Life is to short.... Do it girl....


That's where I am right now. I'm done with waiting. I might need some help but I'll get there.


----------



## Donna_F

sailorgirl48 said:


> That's where I am right now. I'm done with waiting. I might need some help but I'll get there.


Sorry for my post. I wasn't suggesting not to do it, just advocating doing it better informed and safely.


----------



## sailorgirl48

No, it's OK - I appreciate (and need) the advice.


----------



## chuck53

OK, how about more info.
Give us more details on your sailing experience. Where and what kind of boat or boats?
Where do you plan to sail to? Do you want to go around the world which includes a lot of wide open water, just up and down one of the coasts or maybe around the Caribbean where you're never really far from land?
Now the big one. Budget. How much do you have to spend on your initial out lay and how much do you have to finance your adventure? How long do you plan to do this, 6 months or several years?
We need lots more info other than just wanting to chuck everything and sail off into the sunset.


----------



## sailorgirl48

My husband and I owned a small Hunter sailboat that we used here and there. I learned enough to know that I wanted more time on it.

Now I'd like to travel around the Caribbean. I can afford a good used boat from what I've seen on yacht world and I think I can even earn enough for living expenses.

I don't have any time length for traveling. I just want to do it until I'm done with it. That might be a month or I might be buried at sea. I'm done with planning decades of life - I want to take it now as it comes.


----------



## chuck53

Small Hunter, how small?
Sailing here and there, protected inland lakes or out in the open water where nasty weather can get real nasty?
You can afford a decent boat. About what size do you think you want? We ask how much money because we see it all the time where a dreamer thinks he can find an old derelict for a couple thousand dollars, fix it up and sail around the world. if you want advice, we want a dollar figure on how much you plan to spend. Stop being so vague.


----------



## sailorgirl48

Let's see - lots of questions:

We had a Hunter 22.

We sailed out of Brunswick, GA along the inter coastal and offshore to Port Royal Sound and Fernandina Beach. That's as far as we went.

I think a 28' boat would be perfect for me.

I don't think a particular dollar amount needs to be stated. It's enough that I know how to see what's available and I'm a big enough girl to be able to handle my own finances.


----------



## Donna_F

Wow Chuck. 

Ok. I would say the majority of people on this forum want to be helpful, Chuck included. It is hard, however, to provide requested advice if we don't know the details or the sailing background of the poster. There are too many out there who are new to sailing and have no idea what the first step is and do not know the right questions to ask. So we try to pull the information out of them with our responses (albeit a tad bit more diplomatically). And, this seems to be the month for novice sailors who want to sail off the edge of civilization.

As Chuck said, there are plenty who come here who find a "bargain" 30' boat for $5k and we'd like to be able to warn against said bargains. It's great that you can handle your finances, but you are not the norm, unfortunately. Truly, we aren't trying to be nosy. If you look at similar threads you'll see dollar figures all around. As an example, as an instructor, I come across plenty of people who want to buy the biggest boat they can initially afford without regard to annual maintenance, those nasty surprises, storage, marina fees, etc. and then end up selling the boat because they can't afford it.

Also, knowing if you want to truly go offshore or simply island hop (not considered offshore to the experienced) is also helpful. That will also determine what type of boat you need to do that and will help us throw out examples we feel you should consider. You don't need to spend mega-bucks on an offshore boat when you're never realistically going out of sight of land.

My point is, knowing as many details as possible will help us provide your answers.


----------



## chuck53

OK, here's a suggestion. Get off the "Her sailnet" forum where there is very little traffic and move over to the "cruising & livaboard" or "general discussion" forums where a lot more people will see your posts and offer suggesions and advice. Then when you want to talk about specific boats, go to the "Boat review" forum.

I agree that a 28 footer would be a good size for many who want to do what you are planning.
I'm a Catalina owner and fan and think the C-27 is a great boat, but it's not made for open blue water sailing. There are other boats in the same size range that are better suited for your adventure, but they come with a much heaftier price tag. That's why I keep asking your budget. 
I really don't care to know what your bank balance is, but it takes a certain amount of money to do what you are planning and if you only have a Catalina or Hunter budget, then you may have to re-think your plans.
A good place to re-start this discussion...What boats on yachtworld have caught your eye that you think would be a good boat for your adventure.


----------



## chuck53

Donna, 
I agree my one comment wasn't very diplomatic. 
However, I asked specific questions that needed answers.
I asked what kind of boat or boats have you sailed? I got a half answer with "small Hunter". Some people consider 20' to be small and some consider 40' to be small, so her answer told us nothing.
I asked where have you sailed? Answer, "here and there"
I asked a very important question about budget. No response to that question.


----------



## sailorgirl48

Actually Chuck, why don't you get off hersailnet. I came here in the first place to have a nice, comfortable conversation with other women. When I'm ready for pushy men like you to offer advice, I'll ask specifically for yours. Until then, please don't feel like you need to offer it to me.

Jeesh - such a nice welcome. No wonder there aren't many women around.


----------



## chuck53

You got it. Never come hare again. Promise.


----------



## Donna_F

I get you Chuck. At the same time, anyone new to the forum would have no idea that the HerSailnet forum is lightly used (not to mention mostly populated with responses from men) and I think your response might be a bit jarring to a new member expecting to hear from women sailors who (mostly) have a...softer...approach? 

Actually, I had no idea that the question was posted in HerSailnet when I answered. I view new posts by using the New Posts drop-down menu and regardless of where it is posted, if I can answer the question, I try. Perhaps it's that way with most men as well.


----------



## VentureCat15

Hello sailorgirl,
I'm in the same boat (so to speak) 
but my job is still here, so I'm delaying, and planning. My budget so far is $20k for a boat, and my time frame is 10 years to buy, and get to know the boat, ease out of working, plan my transition from landlubber to sailor. There seems to be a TON of experience and great people to share it on this site, so that's where I'm starting. What an advantage, having a community of seasoned sailors in a forum like this. Along with reading books and looking at classifieds for boats, there is a wealth of information available.


----------



## sailorgirl48

I agree. In real life, I could maybe come across a handful of people. Here I can listen to a lifetime of experience from people all over the world.


----------



## sawingknots

wow and people think i'm antisocial,i'll bet my pic is more pleasant that yours


----------



## waterwks4me

If this is really what you want to do then jump in with both feet. Determine your price range, start looking at boats in your price range and definitely find a very reliable surveyor. You will get so many opinions as to the boat you should be looking for but if you take your time the more you look and talk with knowledgable people you will begin to realize the boat you want. Put yourself out there to meet other boaters. You will usually find sailing people very friendly and willing to share their experiences and expertise. Take small adventures and gain experience until you feel confident with your boat and yourself. Opinions are a dime a dozen. The more you "do it" and put yourself out there the more you will see the possibilities of living your dream. Do your homework and just do it!


----------



## sailorgirl48

Great advice - thanks!


----------



## Minnewaska

I would suggest taking an off shore passage making course, where you are onboard without sight of land for days. You will become more qualified for your vision and know better if the reality is in line with your dream.

I also offer a question for you to ask yourself. No need to rely. Are you more drawn to the sea or looking to get away from land. Successful cruisers come from the former. Runaways are often disenchanted that it isn't all beaches and umbrellas.


----------



## sailorgirl48

I've always loved being on the boat and on the water. I now have to freedom to do that. I want to spend the rest of my life obtaining experiences, not objects.

What about crewing on another boat? I thought that doing that for a year would give great real experience. I'm sure it all depends on the captain and other crew. Any suggestions for that route?


----------



## Faster

Crewing on another boat is a great idea to start... perhaps try to line up a relatively short, but several day passage with a suitable candidate..... but that's the big challenge.

These kinds of connections are, esp nowadays, just another 'internet hookup' and what's worse is you may end up isolated at sea with a total whack job and have no escape. So you need to be very careful in that regard.

Buying a ticket to some place like Antigua or some of the other cruiser hangouts and get known locally, try to do some short island hops to get some experience, these are mainly day trips and you can feel your way into the lifestyle. These are generally friendly places, esp amongst the cruising community, and before long you'll have a reputation that will hopefully lead to something more long term.

After a few weeks/months of that you'll have a much better idea of what sort of boat suits you/ that you can afford/ that you actually need etc.

By all means give it a go.. many people 'wait for the right time' and end up losing out.


----------



## Donna_F

Whatever doesn't piss you off in this forum will make you a better sailor.  Or something like that.

I found that keeping a notebook helps me. I write down things I come across that I think are important to know (even if later, once I know more, it turns out to be crap), questions I have so I can ask later, and resources I don't want to forget.

Nothing beats actual experience on a boat, but until then reading, asking questions and taking every sailing and boating class that you can (weather, navigation, offshore passage making as Minnewaska mentioned), will help you reach your goal and you'll encounter fewer surprises along the way.


----------



## paul323

More advice from a guy - please forgive me....

A lady I know is in a similar position. Her strategy is to buy a smaller boat - Santana 22 - and learn all she can with it, doing all maintenance, repairs, upgrades, learning to sail solo (and with others). Make mistakes in a small, comfy environment, where the cost of mistakes - both financial and in terms of consequences - are less. She also crews on larger boats for the experience.

After 12-24 months she plans trade up to a bigger boat; perhaps directly to the 34' Blue Water boat which is her ultimate desire. By then she will know what to look for, and be ready to take it on more challenges....

This seems to me to be a good way forward.

As a starter, most local yacht clubs have informal "beer can" races. This can be a great way to build up experience, see different boats, and find people who will be willing to help make your dream a reality. You may want to try that.

Crewing on another boat will certainly teach you how to sail - but owning (skippering) your own boat has a raft of challenges that you can only truly understand when the boat is yours! It feels totally different being a crewmember than an owner. You think about many different things - and in a different way.

Good luck, and keep the dream alive.


----------



## Donna_F

paul323 said:


> More advice from a guy - please forgive me....
> 
> A lady I know is in a similar position. Her strategy is to buy a smaller boat - Santana 22 - and learn all she can with it, doing all maintenance, repairs, upgrades, learning to sail solo (and with others). Make mistakes in a small, comfy environment, where the cost of mistakes - both financial and in terms of consequences - are less. She also crews on larger boats for the experience.


I did the same thing. I bought a 22' boat that I knew would at least float. It had everything I needed to learn how to sail, but I wanted to teach myself how to do fiberglass repair, hull and deck painting, bright work, rigging, etc. and not on a boat that cost a lot of money. I'm glad I did it.


----------



## wingNwing

We also started with a smaller, simpler boat. It was great for learning how to sail, and how to live together in a tiny space. For learning systems? Not so much; that small boat didn't have a stove, hot water shower, fridge, heat, autopilot, windlass, etc etc.

I'd support the idea of a liveaboard learn-to-cruise vacation if you can afford it - lots of knowledge and a great chance to test the lifestyle. I'm less sanguine about crewing on a raceboat. Primarily, because when you're racing, you are trying to sail fast and willing to accept a certain level of risk/wear and tear to the equipment, and discomfort to the crew and the point of sail. When you're cruising, your comfort is weighted much higher and your whole style is different. You may go slower, or motor to a destination. And it'll be a different kind of boat, again, a lot more systems.

We saw a surprising number of "HuntAlinaTeaus" (the modern, almost interchangeable-looking production boats, not traditional bluewater boats) in the Bahamas and Virgins. So if that's the area you're thinking, you might be okay with that type of boat; you don't need the super-rugged ocean-crossing vessel. Really, you've only got a couple days passage at most, so you're not sailing out of the range of the weather report, and if you pick your weather carefully you can do it in a range of boats. My point is not to worry so much about getting the ultimate boat right off the bat, get a boat for now, and you can change to a more oceangoing one later on if your dreams send you across the pacific, say.

Don't know if that helps much, but welcome, anyway.


----------



## Robert/BalticPole

*I became a memeber because of your post *

You are doing exactly what I am planning on doing some time next year. (almost done with my boat). Your post made me feel good. Looks like I am not the only one done with this circus around. I hope you find the right person/crew to fullfill your dream. If I were you - I wouldn't waste time and money on a boat ( I made that mistake). Just find someone you are comfortable with for a leg or two and the rest will follow naturally. Because of work on my boat I have made new friends - I could be in Hawaii or Mexico now without all this work. I was offered money just to look after a boat some time ago or asked to participate in a trip from San Francisco to Carribbean. You will attract the right crowd - I think you are doing it.


----------



## VentureCat15

"I wouldn't waste time and money on a boat"

Robert,
So what you are saying is that once you get to know the people and get in with the sailing crowd, there will be offers to crew and care for boats, so purchase isn't necessary?


----------



## Robert/BalticPole

Boat should be the last thing. First make friends that own boats, sail for few weeks and see if you like it. Boat is a prison cell  or paradise depending on the crew more than anything else. There are always boats that look for crew members for certain legs. I had a friend who was begging me to cross Atlantic with him couple of times - now I wish I did it. Next year I should be in his shoes - that's why I am doing website for my boat and will make it popular among friends and friends of friends - to make sure I am not drinking morning coffe to a mirror.


----------



## Melrna

First of all Welcome. As one that has been here on Sailnet for awhile, this can be a great place to learn things big and small. I encourage you to use the search engine first if you have any questions. Over the years some great information from present and past members. However, you can always ask again, and an answer shall be provided. You can always ask me in private and I am sure Donna as well. 
I might have missed where you live, but Paul's suggestion is a real good start. I too started out with a Tanzar 22 which I raced for 3 years before moving on to big boats. A person can learn more in one season racing that 10 years cruising in boat handling. 
I would caution on crewing OTB (Other Peoples Boats) unless you know them or are recommended too. 
I live on a Hunter 36 alone, sail her alone and go to the Bahamas on her. It is a good size boat and easy to sail. She is my escape away from the crazy world so I do understand. 
Once again welcome here, and if you need to just ignore some of the more "forward" replies. I try to monitor them and if need too have them deleted from this forum.


----------



## teddier1

I would recommend reading The Voyager's Handbook by Beth A Leonard


----------



## sailguy40

sailorgirl48 said:


> I'm at a point where I have few, if any, strings left. My job is going away. There are no kids at home. And I want to see more of the world by water.
> 
> I've done day sailing and a few weekends. I want to take off and escape it all!
> 
> Any pointers?


Priceless! Now where are all the single women who are like this?? Maybe you can give me some pointers on finding them?  If I ever had a wife or girlfriend tell me something like this, I would buy us the biggest, nicest Beneteau you can lay your eyes on no matter if I have to break the bank or not. Name that yacht "Paradise Bound", then we would set sail and find our paradise.  See, the problem I have is I am really into sailing and kayaking and any woman I am with would really have to enjoy doing this stuff with me. You are another proof they are out there.

Well at last there are many here who can provide lots of advice. I have only done day, overnight, and weekend sailing so I am in the same boat as you but I have an Oday 22. Hey you ever heard that song "The Climb" by Miley Cirus? Look it up, it's pretty cool and may inspire you to keep your dreams going. It's all about the climb so keep climbing just as that song will tell you. Well good luck to you!


----------



## Donna_F

sailguy40 said:


> Priceless! Now where are all the single women who are like this?? Maybe you can give me some pointers on finding them?


All in the timing, friend, all in the timing.

(And let _her_ pick out the boat. There's a pointer.  )


----------



## WDS123

Since you have already owned a small keelboat and likely have a reasonable amount of experience - I would suggest you jump in right away.

My other reccomendation would be to charter for a minimum of 2 weeks with a couple of friends, perhaps you charter for a month and have your friends come for one week shifts. 

If that works - then you'll know what you will want in a boat


----------



## blt2ski

The suggetion to charter a few different boats might be the best way to start. Then you can get into a few different sizes, figure out the size, style of boat you like then jump both feet forward into a boat and enjoy!

Marty


----------



## sailorgirl48

Thank you for all the great suggestions - especially the reading suggestions. They are all great.

sailguy40 - there are plenty of women around with every interest and desire you're looking for. I've often found many men's expectations and unwillingness to compromise often gets in the way of them finding out what's available, even when it's right in front of them. You don't always have to climb. Sometimes you only need to reach out with an open hand.


----------



## Capt Len

If you are still needing a bit of topical reading may I suggest 'My Ship is So Small' By Ann Davidson.


----------



## Minnewaska

sailorgirl48 said:


> ?..... I've often found many men's expectations and unwillingness to compromise often gets in the way of them finding out what's available.......


Make that many *people's* expectations...... No gender, race, religion or club has exclusivity on that problem.


----------



## sailorgirl48

Minnewaska said:


> Make that many *people's* expectations...... No gender, race, religion or club has exclusivity on that problem.


Only a man would correct that in a women's-only forum as if the entire world had to make sure to include him.


----------



## chuck53

sailorgirl48 said:


> Only a man would correct that in a women's-only forum as if the entire world had to make sure to include him.


Sorry for breaking my promise not to post here but...
I sent you a private message a few days ago apologizing for some of my earlier comments. Maybe you haven't read it yet.
Anyway, after reading the above comment, I take back my apologies.


----------



## Minnewaska

sailorgirl48 said:


> Only a man would correct that in a women's-only forum as if the entire world had to make sure to include him.


I will assume you were trying to be funny.

If not, your issues are clealy your own doing. The cruising community typically gets along very well, regardless of ones hardware. It may not be for you.


----------



## PJFORD

I hope you can pull it off and get away for awhile! Too many people can't seem to let go of the imagined security of jobs and housing. I know first hand; I prepared the boat (c&c Wave 26 / shoal draft) to go with my wife for a one year (open ended) cruise in the Bahamas, and when it came time to actually go, she could not let go, how sad. It took a toll on the relationship and in the end I sold the boat and swallowed the anchor, a bitter pill indeed. All this after ten years of preparing and garnering experience. God speed and Fair winds to You!!


----------



## ewoden

I took my gal to the Annapolis sailboat show. We toured some beautiful Island Packet vessels. Roamed around some of those monstrous cats with four double and queen births and enough exotic wood and doodads to put a penthouse condo to shame. I then asked her, could you see yourself living on one of these beautiful vessels. Her response, "Spending some considerable time on one yes, living on her, no". Ha I had my answer, living aboard, full time cruising is not and will not be in the cards in this relationship. Now comes the hard part...


----------



## bljones

ewoden said:


> Now comes the hard part...


Just stop calling. She'll get the hint.


----------



## justified

sailorgirl48

Get and read the following book " Changing Course" by Deb Cantrell. It will help all your dreams come true. We should all be so lucky. Fair winds and great adventures

Peter


----------



## LandLocked66c

Pushy Man here! 

Give us an update sailorgirl...


----------



## PJFORD

Just to clarify; I'm still married, 40 yrs. on April 8, 2012. What is still difficult for her to comprehend is, that it was about being together, enjoying life, never to escape it. I believe it was "Jimmy" that said "it might come as quite a shock, but you can't really own that rock, it's just a waste of time". Sail on, sail on sailor!


----------



## sailordave

*Jeez*



sailorgirl48 said:


> Only a man would correct that in a women's-only forum as if the entire world had to make sure to include him.


Hmmm. 
I've never known MINNEWASKA to be anything but nice and his original post was just commenting on LIFE in general.

Seems like the OP has a low threshold for differing points of view. Shame, b/c there are a lot of good members here who would have a lot to offer.


----------



## aeventyr60

Join findacrew.com Get on a boat and go sailing. It's not so hard.


----------



## CaptainPeppers

Sailorgirl,

If you'd like any information on Jacksonville or North Florida sailing in general drop me an email. I have been living aboard and sailing the North Florida area for about 7 years now. There are plenty of places to get on boats in the area for both casual sailing and racing. If there is anything I can help with let me know.

captainPeppers at hotmail dot COM

Take care...

Peace,
Matt


----------



## wingNwing

CaptainPeppers said:


> Sailorgirl,
> 
> If you'd like any information on Jacksonville or North Florida sailing in general drop me an email. I have been living aboard and sailing the North Florida area for about 7 years now. There are plenty of places to get on boats in the area for both casual sailing and racing. If there is anything I can help with let me know.
> 
> captainPeppers at hotmail dot COM
> 
> Take care...
> 
> Peace,
> Matt


Hey Matt, is your offer of info on NE FL sailing open to other sailnetters in the area as well? We're visiting St Augustine right now ...


----------



## CaptainPeppers

I'd be more than happy to answer anything for anyone that is living in the are or just passing through. Feel free to shoot me an email with any questions you might have..

captain peppers at hotmail dot com


----------



## TQA

Findacrew will get you aboard a crusing yacht if you want some cruising intro.

If you are set on some Caribbean liveaboard time might I suggest buying something in one of the islands between Trinidad and St Maarten.

EG something like this

Getting from mainland USA to the Eastern Caribbean will be a real hard slog single handed in a small boat, going the other way is easy sailing.


----------



## CapnBilll

sailorgirl48 said:


> That's where I am right now. I'm done with waiting. I might need some help but I'll get there.


Good luck !Georgia is closer to the Carribean than I am. I hope your dreams come true, (don't worry about the armchair sailers), I hope to meet you out there.


----------



## tridave

imagine...waking to fresh fruit served on the foredeck of your private catamaran. stretch your mind and body to some light yoga as the sun crests the volcanic mountaintops. i applaud your attitude.
sometimes, when you lose yourself, you find the key to paradise.
come join me aboard my 44 foot catamaran in the spanish virgin islands.
capt. dave


----------



## sailorgirl48

tridave said:


> imagine...waking to fresh fruit served on the foredeck of your private catamaran. stretch your mind and body to some light yoga as the sun crests the volcanic mountaintops. i applaud your attitude.
> sometimes, when you lose yourself, you find the key to paradise.
> come join me aboard my 44 foot catamaran in the spanish virgin islands.
> capt. dave


Sounds delish! Tell me more!!


----------



## bljones

Ohhhhh, appparently SOME men are okay here in HERsailnet.
Better ask who's serving the fruit and the definition of "stretch your body" before you get all excited about Capt. Ron, er, dave.


----------



## tridave

i've dreamed of sailing into the sunset since i was 17. i'm headed down to the islands feb 7th for a week with some friends (2 guys, one, possibly 2 girls). we're trying to work out all of the details as we speak but if you can make it that would be great. if you send me a private message with your email address i can give you all of the details with pictures. 
capt. dave


----------



## tridave

flights from orlando to san juan from feb 7-14th are $132 round trip right now.


----------



## sailorgirl48

bljones said:


> Ohhhhh, appparently SOME men are okay here in HERsailnet.


 Exactly


----------



## kjango

ah.......I think I just threw up a little in the back of my mouth ......lol


----------



## c_witch

I'm a bit over 4 years away from retirement. I did sail a bit when a teenager and messed about a bit in my 20's with some canoe sailing  that didn't work out to well lol. Long story short.

We bought a 22 foot project boat 2 years ago. 1) I wanted to get a grip on how much it would cost to restore a boat. 2) Now that the work is done ( at double the estimated costs ) we will use it to hone our sailing skills and navagation etc. Hopefully when the time arrives and we are able to find a 30 footer we'll be ready for our adventure in the caribbean until the batteries expire. Failing that then we'll take the current boat down and live a beach bums 

c_witch


----------



## Amazing Grace

Hey Sailorgirl, I haven't read all the posts, but enough to get the drift, so to speak. You've got a dream. I think that's wonderful. I had one too, nearly 20 years ago. I was a novice sailor then. My husband and I sailed in a race from S.F. to Hawaii in our own boat with others. We then left on our own for 2 years through the south pacific. Years later after relocating to NZ, we left to professionally crew luxury yachts for a number of years. It took us all over the world, and put many bluewater miles under our already seasoned belts. We're back now and look forward oneday to do more cruising.

It started with a dream. Good on ya girlfriend. 

My suggestion is this: How about crewing on a yacht destined for...somewhere? Look on this forum and others. You seem very willing, and this type of experience will give you a good idea if it's really a dream you wish to pursue. Of course, it will help you if you have taken some courses on seamanship; or if you're comfortable with the experience you already have, great. Be upfront with the skipper of your skills/short comings.

Where you are, perhaps crewing for a boat going to the bahamas would be a good start? Not to mention fabulous scenery!

All the best to you. Don't get too lost in the detail of it all at the moment....just give it a try first to see if it fits.

All the best - and have fun. That's what's life is about.

Aloha,
Leilani
s/y Amazing Grace


----------



## zeehag

sailorgirl--is better out here than in port--come on out..is good here


----------

